# What to expect using MP2000



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm considering doing above ground irrigation using MP2000 Black's on a section of my lawn. Area is rectangular shape. 40'+ x 20' . I'll be using 5/8" garden hoses and 6 sprinkler heads.... 2 @ 90 and 4 @ 180. Heads will be spaced 20' apart. PSI is 80. GPM 6.66. Question is, how long timewise should I expect to get 1 inch down with head to head coverage? Lawn continues length wise thus the reason for 4-180s. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Per the specs in a square pattern using psr 40 bodies, 0.4in/hr.

The 2 90 and 4 180 don't get you head to head coverage.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> Per the specs in a square pattern using psr 40 bodies, 0.4in/hr.
> 
> The 2 90 and 4 180 don't get you head to head coverage.


Thanks G-man! One end overlaps on to an island of shrubs down the middle so I would be using different heads for those. Currently using Gardena oscillating. Wanting to reduce less water waste. Wondering now if it's worth it from an above ground system point of view given the oscillating puts down roughly the same amount.


----------

